# Nismo 320km to MPH



## R3Twist (Feb 10, 2012)

Been searching all night to find someone who makes the dial faces to change my nismo 320kmph dials to MPH (black or white) instead of fitting a converter.


Anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## R3Twist (Feb 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

You will still need to convert from kms to mph.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Middlehurst used to do custom replacement dials, might be worth give be worth giving them a call?


----------



## R3Twist (Feb 10, 2012)

Just worked out still need to convert but will still need mph nismo dials made up. Ill try middlehurst.


----------



## R3Twist (Feb 10, 2012)

Middlehurst dont make them anynore


----------



## R3Twist (Feb 10, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Reap Auto Designs - sorted!


----------



## R3Twist (Feb 10, 2012)

Had this made 










Was about a 3 week turn around but top job


----------



## R3Twist (Feb 10, 2012)

Had this made, about a 3 week turn around.


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

Looks good, much better than using a speedo convertor, even the middlehurst conversions for the r33 would over read the odometer. 

How much and do u have to send them the original 320 dial?


----------



## R3Twist (Feb 10, 2012)

V1H said:


> Looks good, much better than using a speedo convertor, even the middlehurst conversions for the r33 would over read the odometer.
> 
> How much and do u have to send them the original 320 dial?



Yea it's the original dial, it's been laser cut and altered I think. Cost around £140


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

Cheers.


----------



## faryd (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi mate,
I was looking for something like this for my 32 too!
How do I order one please?

Regards,
Farid


----------



## R3Twist (Feb 10, 2012)

faryd said:


> Hi mate,
> I was looking for something like this for my 32 too!
> How do I order one please?
> 
> ...



I sent it off to reap automotive designs and they make it into MPH

http://www.reapautomotivedesign.com


----------



## R3Twist (Feb 10, 2012)

Finally got round to putting it back together today










Just not to happy about the colour match, picture makes it look worse than what it is, but I'll get used to it I hope.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

R3Twist said:


> Just not to happy about the colour match, picture makes it look worse than what it is, but I'll get used to it I hope.


Maybe you can get them to replicate the other sections with the same backing for a more uniform finish?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

How well does this light up at night compared to the dials that are oem?


----------



## R3Twist (Feb 10, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> How well does this light up at night compared to the dials that are oem?


I couldn't tell you... Car still has no engine I it lol should know Sunday if all goes to plan


----------



## MikeWasTheBike (Apr 12, 2007)

All interesting stuff - makes me wonder whether, rather than replicate the nismo logo, colour, number font etc I might try to commission an original style (but to 320 kph / 200 mph) to match the original nissan face (also adjusted for the 17 inch wheels of course). Reminds me to check if there's a 'what size are your wheels' thread. If enough people were interested a group buy of 16 and 17 inch variants might help....


----------

